

Lost C64 Games: Daffy Duck – 1992 Hi-Tec - ingve
http://www.gamesthatwerent.com/gtw64/daffy-duck/

======
SloopJon
Great that they were able to recover this game.

Kind of crazy that it will be copyrighted for another hundred years or so
(assuming it's an unpublished work for hire), when the last copy was barely
readable, and the owners probably don't even know they own it.

~~~
VonGuard
Welcome to copyright law in this country. It's insane, and all to save Mickey
Mouse from the public domain. Every time he comes up for copyright lapse,
Congress kicks the copyright limit down the road another 20 years.

~~~
inDigiNeous
Everybody should just make crazy-ass Mickey Mouse remixes and mashes so much
that nobody can stop them. Now, how to get this viral? :)

~~~
throwaway1967
Step 1 - Introduce young people to "Mickey Mouse"

Step 2 - Get people to care about this "newly acquainted with" character

Was that the first golden age of animation? I know Bugs Bunny and Tom & Jerry
was one golden age.

~~~
egypturnash
Mickey was first drawn in 1928. Tom and Jerry started in 1940, as did Bugs.
Until the 40s, animation was largely a crude curiosity; by the early 40s,
there was a sufficient body of technique and skilled artists to start making
some nice stuff. Color and sound helped a lot.

(And I say that it was a crude curiosity despite being someone who absolutely
loves the 30s output of the Fleischer studios.)

However, Disney was cranking out cartoons all through the 40s and 50s,
competing with the stuff from MGM and WB. Including Mickey shorts.

Realistically, I feel like if you're going to assign a 'golden age' of
animation it would be the 40s and 50s; there were three major studios cranking
out shorts, Disney was starting to do features, everything was awesome. In the
60s the market started to change to cheap TV cartoons (a change lead in no
small part by Bill Hannah and Joe Barbera, who directed a ton of lavish Tom &
Jerry shorts at MGM, then completely changed the industry when they started
cranking out TV stuff at their own studio). The 70 and 80s were generally a
wasteland of low-budget TV stuff with a growing wave of quickly-dubbed
Japanese stuff; the 90s saw a renaissance at the high end when Disney started
having a string of feature hits, leading to multiple other movie studios
opening feature animation studios. Most of which died horribly over the next
decade, though this era also saw the beginning of the rise of 3D animation
from a curiosity to a serious medium that eventually pretty much took over the
feature scene.

(I grew up devouring animation history and went into the industry around the
time the 90s boom was hitting its peak; I am now quite far away from that
scene.)

~~~
JohnBooty
From one animation fan to another, that's one of the best summaries I've ever
read!

------
timpark
I have a story of a lost PC game... Long ago, around the time of the first
Scary Movie, the company I worked for was tasked with creating "Scary Game"...
and we were given one month.

Since there wasn't much time, the game basically amounted to a few simple
Flash-type minigames. Not great, but that's what they wanted.

After we finished, the client informs us that they goofed and they don't
actually have the legal right to release the game. I wasn't on the project,
and I didn't hear exactly how they made that blunder, but we still got paid.

The best part was that at the end, those who worked on it got T-shirts saying,
"I see dead games."

------
foldor
Wow, I love that not only are they providing the game, they have an
interesting history available. I"ll be keeping an eye on this site in the
future.

------
atesti
Does anybody know what "Commodore Format infamously burned such things in
almost ceremonial fashion." refers to? I could not find anything.

------
beering
I'd be interested in seeing the source code. Is that also available for
viewing somewhere?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I hope someone can record video of the gameplay.

~~~
xhrpost
Looks like some video has already hit YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYk2600dZTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYk2600dZTc)

~~~
nsxwolf
Awesome music.

~~~
rspeer
Wow. Not only did the group that recovered the game put a flashy intro on
it... the game's programmers _also_ put a flashy intro on it back when they
made it.

It clearly spends a lot of time loading that kickass drum sample that's
totally disconnected from the gameplay.

Worth it.

------
Roodgorf
The page mentions Phil King as if that is a name I should be familiar with.
This game was just before my time, is this some industry big-shot I should
know about but missed?

~~~
SyneRyder
Phil King was one of the longest serving reviewers of Zzap!64 magazine (mid
1989 through to January 1993), so his opinion would be particularly valued /
experienced. Zzap! let their reviewers have their own personality/character,
so you got to know your favorite reviewers over time if you were a regular
reader.

For anyone who wants to read the original Zzap!64 review of Daffy Duck, it was
in Issue 87 on pages 12 & 13 - but sadly the scans are currently offline:

[http://www.zzap64.co.uk/cgi-
bin/displayissue.pl?issue=087&ma...](http://www.zzap64.co.uk/cgi-
bin/displayissue.pl?issue=087&magazine=zzap)

~~~
CapTVK
The scans are also available on archive.org

[https://archive.org/details/zzap64-magazine-087](https://archive.org/details/zzap64-magazine-087)

Glad to see Mort's (zzap64.co.uk) scanning efforts were not for nought. He has
scanned a lot of British comp magazines not just Zzap64.

And Zzap64 was pure gold in it's heyday (mid-80's). Do check out the earlier
issues. Especially things like the developer diaries (Andrew Braybrook's
"Birth of a Paradroid") or the special columns like Mel Croucher's "classic
computer cock ups".

------
StavrosK
Can someone tell me how to run this? I managed to install the emulator using
this guide:

[http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-vice-
com...](http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-vice-
commodore-64-emulator-on-ubuntu-12-04/)

But I have no idea how to start the game.

~~~
foldor
Hey! On an unrelated note I just noticed your name and thought I'd pop by to
thank you. You released the Gr8W8UpD8M8, and I used that as a base for me to
set up my own version of it. I still use it daily, so thanks for that! My code
is available on GitHub as well[1], forked from your own. I never did get
around to making it simple enough for other people to start using it out of
the box, but I came pretty close. Just thought I'd say thanks for making your
project open source!

[1][https://github.com/Ryan-Myers/Wiiboard-Net](https://github.com/Ryan-
Myers/Wiiboard-Net)

~~~
StavrosK
Thank you for your contribution, I'm glad you like it! Unfortunately the
pairing failed for me months ago, and I haven't managed to get it to pair
again. I'll look at your code, maybe it'll help me get it working again!

~~~
foldor
Awesome, let me know if you don't get it working again. For me, the key was
finding that xwiibind script[1]. It also took em a while to find a way to get
it to programmatically run the script as soon as the device connects, and I
ended up with a method that has a hard dependency on Bluez 4.99.

[1][https://github.com/Ryan-Myers/Wiiboard-
Net/blob/master/xwiib...](https://github.com/Ryan-Myers/Wiiboard-
Net/blob/master/xwiibind.sh)

~~~
StavrosK
Will do, I had to search for a long time for the arcane bluez commands as
well. Does your balance board auto-pair now, so you can connect by just
pressing the front button (rather than the red one under the battery cover)?

~~~
foldor
Yup, my board works by just hitting the front button to pair, which then kicks
off the script that logs my weight, and automatically shuts down when it's
done. I even left in that little blink you added that signifies it's ready to
be stepped on :)

~~~
StavrosK
Aw, that's how I used to have it :( You can even see the graph of how much I
love food over time!:

[http://www.stavros.io/misc/weight/](http://www.stavros.io/misc/weight/)

~~~
foldor
Heh, mine is much more simple looking, and has very few fluctuations.
[http://ryanmyers.ca:8088/](http://ryanmyers.ca:8088/)

~~~
StavrosK
What happened on Nov 16? :P

~~~
foldor
Haha, I'm still not sure to be honest. I actually didn't believe it at first,
but I verified it with another scale about half way through that week. I felt
perfectly fine. :p

------
rjbrock
Mirror:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150903224132/http://www.gamest...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150903224132/http://www.gamesthatwerent.com/gtw64/daffy-
duck/)

------
cnvogel
Dann, tried to play it but my homemade multi system joystick to USB adapter
went bust. Any recommendations on a ready made adapter easily procurable on
Europe/Germany?

